# Berry College WMA



## olroy (Aug 23, 2005)

Never been there and wanting to go. Can someone give me some details about the place? I would be coming from hwy 140 from 75. 
Looking for an area of timber to maybe do some scouting and squirrel hunting.

Thank you


----------



## HMwolfpup (Aug 23, 2005)

take 140 to US 27, turn left, turn right on Scenic, it will merge to the left with little texas valley rd...follow it to the end, turn right, then take your first left, that put you on the back side between Berry and Rocky Mtn PFA.  There's a lot of pines, but walk the logging roads and trails and you'll find plenty of hardwoods and some open spots.  There is one main dirt road that will be on your left that takes you over lavender mountain and to the resevoir.  Lots of good places near the resevoir, but the gates are usually only open during the quota hunts, so it's a pretty good walk (over the mountain).  Hope this helps, good luck!


----------

